# New European Style Basketball will knock down Team USA



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

New Euro Style:

1. Whenever the Power Forward or Center touch the ball, he shoot 3 pointer. (Team USA totally rely on Howard, Amare and Chandler to stop 3 pointers)

2. The European guard or SF drove the ball to the rim. (Team USA was playing the terrible outside defense.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you're a genius


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

edit: doesn't matter... I give up before even starting...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Ballscientist is a spy. what secrets will leak out!


----------

